# Sending mail Ruby - the simplest way



## margor (Aug 10, 2011)

Hello,
I'm going to write some scripts, which may help me to monitor my server activity. It seems to me that Ruby is good for this task, because I learn it and like it more and more. There is library:
http://ruby-doc.org/stdlib/libdoc/net/smtp/rdoc/index.html

1. I'm going to send mail to my gmail account.
2. Sending email via Net::SMTP using gmail account seems to be too complicated. Is creating own SMTP server to send log email a good idea?
3. Which daemon would be equivalent for this? It seems to me that Sendmail in base system is too complicated. If you suggest using other software, it will be nice to use it.

Thanks,


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 10, 2011)

Sendmail in the base system, without any configuration whatsoever, already does what you want. It runs, accepts mail on localhost, and sends it wherever you like, even to a different SMTP server (smarthost) without too much hassle. So no need to overcomplicate, unless you want a learning curve.


----------



## margor (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah, it's very simple. I just tested it using telnet. Also, I wrote a simple script and it exactly does what I need. :e


----------

